# Auto Approved Time off?



## Introvertedqueen (May 9, 2022)

So I know sometimes when you request for time off, there is a chance for it to get Auto denied, but has there ever been a time where your time off request ever got Auto Approved and if so how did it get Auto approved?


----------



## MrT (May 9, 2022)

Thats not a thing.  You request it and if your leader approves it it goes through if it gets auto denied its because they didnt approve it before the deadline for that time off.  Best way to get it approved quickly is to thet them know you submitted time off asap.


----------



## IWishIKnew (May 9, 2022)

And even if they approve your time off, you still might be scheduled, so keep an eye out. Check it frequently, remind your ETL, check after the schedule was posted.

(My ETL is super lazy about writing the schedule and approving time off, and even if he does approve time off, half the time you're scheduled anyway. This is a big part of the reason Saturday is my last shift before I go ODTM)


----------

